
Show HN: CloudBuddy – Pay less for up to 40GB of online storage using sftp - CloudBuddy
https://cloudbuddy.cloud/
======
CloudBuddy
Hi, my name is Scott Kaplan and I am the founder of CloudBuddy. This is my
second post for CloudBuddy on Hacker News. I did the first one back on
11/18/2017
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15730799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15730799)).
The feedback from the first post was very helpful and I made modifications to
CloudBuddy as a result.

I wasn't sure what additional information to include about CloudBuddy or
myself, so I decided to set verbose=INFO. That can be found here-
[https://cloudbuddy.cloud/meet-the-
founder.html](https://cloudbuddy.cloud/meet-the-founder.html)

Thanks.

~~~
BartBoch
Hi there, just a suggestion - invest in an actually visually appealing
website. The current one looks like a side project that can disappear in a day
or two without the warning. Data storage is a serious thing and no one would
like their files to disappear overnight.

~~~
CloudBuddy
Thanks for your feedback.

